# Desi and Vanolla, my desert tortoises on the 4th



## sushisurf13 (Jul 4, 2010)

Here are my two DT's

They are grazing on live honeydew/pumpkin vine and good ol' watermelon.


----------



## Candy (Jul 4, 2010)

I love them! I offered Fernando watermelon the other day and he would have nothing to do with it. In fact I also offered him some orange (Walter said it was his favorite) and he would have nothing to do with that either, but he did love avocado.


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jul 4, 2010)

I have always wondered about avocado. I've heard that it can be toxic to some animals, so I have never fed it to my animals, however, I love it.
I wonder if my redfoot would be ok with it?



Candy said:


> I love them! I offered Fernando watermelon the other day and he would have nothing to do with it. In fact I also offered him some orange (Walter said it was his favorite) and he would have nothing to do with that either, but he did love avocado.


----------



## Isa (Jul 5, 2010)

Aww they are so cute


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2010)

Desert torts have the best eyes.

Avocado pits are toxic.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 5, 2010)

Avocado isn't very good for tortoises. It's loaded with fat and that's hard for the tort to process it. I wouldn't feed it to any of my animals...


----------



## TortieGal (Jul 5, 2010)

Did you notice he has a ear wig above his arm on the third picture, those things get everywhere!


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!!! 
I dont think I'll be feeding any animals MY avocados, they are too good and too expensive anyway!!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 8, 2010)

So which one is which? They look like wonderful tortoises.


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jul 11, 2010)

Desi has the defined yellow spots on the capapace. Vanolla is bigger and more rugged looking. We apopted Vanolla from the CTTC. They think she may have been wild.
I'm pretty sure Desi was captive born, that one is too pretty to be wild.

By the way, since they look so different, is it possible that they are different sub-species? Danny?


----------



## dmmj (Jul 11, 2010)

how wierd I also gave mine some watermelo on the fourth, but I did not let them light off any fireworks.


----------



## terryo (Jul 11, 2010)

Beautiful animals. ...and big.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 11, 2010)

follow up question, why isn't the second one named lucy?


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jul 11, 2010)

HAHA!! good call.



dmmj said:


> how wierd I also gave mine some watermelo on the fourth, but I did not let them light off any fireworks.




Yeah, that would be great!! But, that tortoise was already named when when we got it. I kinda liked the name. Plus, we got Vanolla first.



dmmj said:


> follow up question, why isn't the second one named lucy?


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jul 19, 2010)

Are these Desert Torts Different sub-species? They look different.


----------



## hali (Jul 19, 2010)

ahhh lovely


----------

